# What horse breeds are best for higher level jumping????



## Zairia (Jul 1, 2011)

sorry lol wasn't paying attention when i spelled Friesan


----------



## Mynameisxena (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't jump the really high fences anymore (at my age I don't bounce, I splat lol), but I know lots of folks who do, and they seem to favour Thoroughbred crosses and Sport Horses with lots of scope. Keep in mind technically any horse with good height and scope can be a good jumper, it's not really a matter of breed. I remember reading about a famous jumping horse named 'Snowman' who actually made it onto the US Olympic Jumping Team in the 60's and he was a horse of unknown parentage that was literally saved from the back of a knacker's wagon. anyway, if I were you I'd look for a horse with good sound structure, who enjoys jumping and who you would enjoy being around. That's the most important thing.


----------



## Zairia (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank youyou are totally right!It's just that that some horses are specifically bred for jumping lol, but you are rightit really doesn't matter.


----------



## Kacha (Aug 12, 2011)

Nearly all warmbloods are bred to be exceptional at jumping/dressage (pretty much the point of warmbloods). Most thoroughbreds are also quite good at it too. However, the most important things will be conformation and temperament. 

One of my favorite articles about jumper conformation:
http://www.jwequine.com/pdf/conformation101-jumper.pdf

It's probably most important to find a horse that LIKES jumping, and is SOUND enough to handle the workload =D.

Hope that helped!


----------



## Zairia (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank youthat article was really helpful with getting a better perspective a jumper


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Definetly look at a warmblood! But although they don't have to have exceptional lines, look at their breeding lines, and look that somewhere that horse has jumping blood in it, helps a tonne!


----------



## Justhorsnaround (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a preference toward Trakehners. They are built with a deep chest that is excellent for oxygenating the blood when working extremely hard. They also have fabulous minds and are easier to train than many of the other warmbloods that I've worked with. 

You will see many of the top competitors (grand prix included) that are riding thoroughbreds though. They are bred for their athletism. The trick is finding on that the track hasn't destroyed!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thoroughbreds all the way for me. ive ridden and trained all kinds of warmbloods and TB's and TB's are always my fav. I currently have two and my big boy has done advanced level eventing and grand prix sized stadiums with my trainer but he's built like a WB. I love the TB's mind bc they are very loyal and will try their heart out even if you get them in a crappy spot.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a Belgian Warmblood gelding (he's actually a Selle Francais x Belgian WB) but that doensn't matter.
When looking for a good WB jumper you have to respect the bloodlines,dressage WB's aren't really good jumpers,they mostly won't like it either.There are exceptions offcourse.
You'll have to look for a horse who doesn't freak out on scary fences,has can speed up fast (and slows down easy),can handle hight and is calm.
My Belgian WB has it all.
He's so relaxed and easy going but has great jumping power and stamina.
I you like,I can post a picture


----------



## Zairia (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes i would love to you some pics.i need to learn to examine a horses scope more closely anyways


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Thoroughbreds continue to hold their ground and dominate a lot of upper level eventing/jumping. I've never met a more versatile breed... I have always loved thoroughbreds and boy can they jump. Find a good one with a nice uphill build that's got solid legs, and of course a passion for leaping (hehe). Another good thing is that if you have experience training, you can turn a very inexpensive TB into a very successful show mount.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

So,here a few pics of my BWB,

Always ready to work!








..very good jumper








..and a very good eventer
















...and he can dressage


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm seeing a lot of generalizations here. TB's are good for this, WB's are good for that. There is no specific breed that, by virtue of its breed alone, will prevail in any particular discipline, IMO. Sure, there may be advantages due to conformation, size and temperament, but no sure guarantees.

I think heart has much more to do with it. I have ridden grade horses from a killer pen to very high levels in jumpers and eventing. Some looked very unlikely, but had the heart to do it.

I have also had WB's from the best lines that had all the advantages of breeding lines, conformation and movement that had no heart at all. 

I'll take that TB (or any other breed) with a brave heart and a desire to please anytime.


----------



## Zairia (Jul 1, 2011)

Allison Finch>I totally support your opinionI have seen plenty of quarter horses and other breeds jump fences higher than some of the warmbloods i've worked with lol and Laures he is gorgeous.


----------



## Zairia (Jul 1, 2011)

Equilove<i'm only 14 so i don't have alot of training experience but i have worked with greenies before


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

heres a couple of my boy, he loves jumping. sorry in advance for my bad position in a couple of them this was from last year and i was coming off a bad car accident and hadnt jumped him all that much

































look at that cute butt of his

















ok im done now lol


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It isn't the breed of horse that matters, what is important is conformation. The horse can have all the heart in the world, and all the want to do the sport in question, but can the horse physically handle it.

As Kacha said:



> However, the most important things will be conformation and temperament


Conformation is very important, if the horse is not built to do it, the horse will physically break down. 

I have seen many TB's do well, and I have also seen many TB's not make it. I have seen QH's, Appy's, Pony's, Mixed Breeds merge into Mid and Upper Levels, and I've seen many not. Same with WB's and Sport Horses - it isn't the breed that matters, it is the conformation/build of the specific horse. 

Of course, spirit/want/heart is important as well, you can have a horse with wonderful conformation, but no heart - that doesn't do you a lot of good either. Still, conformation is very important.


----------

